# Mi nueva sala/living/equipos - diseño y acústica



## juanfilas (Abr 28, 2016)

Hola a todos, lamentablemente cada vez tengo menos tiempo para escribir, por lo que este post va a ser algo similar a la construcciones de bafles que he ido subiendo  y otros post (de a poco, o muy poco…) tirando ideas, avances, explicando, consultando, etc. 

Voy a aprovechar que estamos construyendo la sala para hablar de acústica y como SI es posible, tener un living 100% acustizado y que no se note.


  Como algunos saben, en breve me mudo y ya que íbamos a hacer algunas remodelaciones al departamento nuevo, después de muchas charlas con Juan Ignacio (hiendaudio) y su hermano Damian, y la idea de acuatizar mi living en serio, con mi mujer finalmente decidimos, remodelar con la ayuda de Juan ignacio (hiendaudio) y su hermano, todo el departamento, desde la cocina/baño hasta el living.
  Cabe aclarar que mi jermu odia todo lo que se ve mal en un living, osea, muy sensible al WAF, por lo que, acuatizar y que no se note es toda una hazaña jeje. Aparte, no estamos hablando de una acustización básica, la idea es que suena realmente bien, por lo que mucha area debe ser tratada, deben haber muchas simulaciones, mediciones, etc…
  Además, el sistema de bafles es bastante grande (ya conocen el sub 2x18” que va metido ahí jeje) y el espacio no es demasiado.

  Estos son los renders del proyecto inicial, que si bien cambiaron un poco (después subo las versiones finales), dan una idea de cómo va a quedar el living:



C__Data_Users_DefApps_AppData_INTERNETEXPLORER_Temp_Saved Images_Living_2 by Jua Didas, en Flickr



Living copia by Jua Didas, en Flickr



Living final by Jua Didas, en Flickr

  ¿No parece que esta casi todo tratado no? Bueno, gran parte de las paredes son trampas de graves / absorción, todo el techo esta tratado, hay difusión aunque no parezca, en fin, hay unos meses de diseño y cálculo metidos ahí adentro…

  Por suerte la obra arranco y acá les voy a ir pasando fotos de cómo va todo. Seguramente Juan explicará algunos conceptos que volcó en la sala y lo que busca, yo por mi parte, estoy diseñado el sistema de reproducción, desde la fuente hasta el sistema de procesadores, crossovers, bafles, etc. La idea es una unión perfecta entre sala y sistema de reproducción, lo que lleva a muchas, muchísimas reuniones para ir simulando y avanzando con todo. Realmente le agradezco a Juan y Damian la paciencia en este aspecto.


  Para empezar, les dejo unas fotos del living pelado como lo compramos:



WP_20151101_12_51_37_Pro by Jua Didas, en Flickr



WP_20151101_12_49_31_Pro by Jua Didas, en Flickr

  Como ven, es la típica distribución de living de departamento, en este caso las medias son aproximadamente 7.5 x 3.25 metros en la parte mas estrecha y algo de 4.1  metros en la parte ancha del mismo.

  Y así va avanzando el proyecto:

  Interior de las trampas diafragmáticas de graves en paredes:



WP_20160427_19_20_01_Pro by Jua Didas, en Flickr

  Primera placa puesta:



WP_20160428_20_41_04_Pro by Jua Didas, en Flickr

  Entablado del techo para hacer el cielorraso, el mismo en el centro va a ser absorción y en los laterales trampas de graves diafragmáticas:



WP_20160428_21_18_38_Pro by Jua Didas, en Flickr



WP_20160428_21_18_11_Pro by Jua Didas, en Flickr

  Para que vean la calidad de detalle/terminaciones con las cuales se esta trabajando (para un WAF positivo  ), acá les dejo el antes/después de la cocina (todavía no terminada, pero que ya falta poco):

  Antes:



WP_20151101_12_49_43_Pro by Jua Didas, en Flickr



WP_20151101_12_49_52_Pro by Jua Didas, en Flickr

  Casi terminada (son fotos sacadas con el tel, no render):



WP_20160409_11_09_43_Pro by Jua Didas, en Flickr



WP_20160409_11_09_34_Pro by Jua Didas, en Flickr



WP_20160409_11_09_21_Pro by Jua Didas, en Flickr

  Ojo, las fotos engañan, hay entre leds y AR111 mas de 10000 (mucho mas) lumens de iluminación, solo en la cocina, que realmente hace que estar ahí sea increíble (una buena iluminación es como una buena acustización).

  De a poco iré subiendo mas fotos y avances,todas las dudas que tengan sobre el tema, las podemos ir viendo en este post,


  Saludos!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 29, 2016)

Está quedando I.M.P.R.E.S.I.O.N.A.N.T.E !!!!!!!!! y es muy bonito el diseño del render!!!!   
Pero lo mejor es la Stella... aunque está vacía


----------



## sergio rossi (Abr 29, 2016)

muyyyyyy pero muyyyyy bien Juan, mis felicitaciones por el equilibrio entre diseño, tecnica y waf. a continuar, espero mas fotos y detalles. un abrazo.


----------



## juanfilas (Abr 29, 2016)

Gracias!! la cervecita, combustible para trabajar, y en el diseño, se considero a la "botella" como parte de la decoración

Saludos!


----------



## juanfilas (May 4, 2016)

Hola a todos! les dejo nuevos avances, las cuatro trampas de graves de una de las paredes listas y una nueva trampa de graves aprovechando el viejo lugar del aire acondicionado:



WP_20160504_21_27_02_Pro by Jua Didas, en Flickr



WP_20160504_21_26_32_Pro by Jua Didas, en Flickr



WP_20160504_21_26_16_Pro by Jua Didas, en Flickr

Saludos!


----------



## EdgardoCas (May 5, 2016)

Excelente Juan! Todo prolijísimo y a conciencia.
Pregunta modo burro on: las trampas de graves, concretamente qué hacen?
Gracias y saludos!


----------



## juanfilas (May 5, 2016)

EdgardoCas dijo:


> Excelente Juan! Todo prolijísimo y a conciencia.
> Pregunta modo burro on: las trampas de graves, concretamente qué hacen?
> Gracias y saludos!



Hola Edgardo, gracias!

Las trampas de graves justamente "absorben" graves de forma eficiente (los paneles absorbentes típicos como lana de vidrio, guata, fonac, etc. casi no absorben graves, bajando el tiempo de reverberación y reflexiones de los mismos.

Saludos!


----------



## AntonioAA (May 5, 2016)

Soy tan animal que no me doy cuenta cuales/como son ! ... He visto diseños pero no los asocio con lo que estas haciendo!


----------



## sergio rossi (May 5, 2016)

Hola coincido con antonio, desde mi burrada veo pared aislante y tapa (haciendo pared) pero eso queda todo aislado o quedan algunos orificios, disculpen si es muy bruto lo que pregunto pero desconozcimiento total del tema.


----------



## juanfilas (May 5, 2016)

Hola a todos, son trampas diafragmáticas, lo que absorbe es la placa que tapa la lana de vidrio ya que esta tiene una masa x que resuena a una frecuencia x, en este caso, algunas a 150hz y otras a 75 hz, al resonar "absorben" la energía de los graves. Si se arman sin lana adentro, el Q de las mismas abarcan un ancho de banda muy estrecho, al rellenarlas con lana de vidrio el ancho de banda aumenta.

Es casi igual a un resonador helmholtz solo que en vez de resonar el aire de la cavidad, resuena una masa.

Lo bueno de estas trampas es que, son muy eficientes y ademas, se enmasillan, pintan y quedan igual que una pared, osea, no se notan.

Saludos!


----------



## EdgardoCas (May 5, 2016)

Son placas de Durlock especiales?


----------



## AntonioAA (May 6, 2016)

WOW!
Esa no la tenia ! Viva el Foro ! como se aprende aca!!!

Ahora bien ... solo "matas" graves ? ... porque las otras reverbs tambien j.. digo molestan...


----------



## sergio rossi (May 6, 2016)

CUAK!!!! la de cosas que me faltan aprender.... ni idea tenia de como funcionaban, es mas yo pensaba que era el relleno el que actuaba como trampa, medio como el relleno acústico de un bafle. Muy interesante estas placas pues si hay alguna pared para reparar es el justo elemento para hacer lo que requerimos y no modificar o tal vez mejorar el WAF. el tema es como saber cuales son las frecuencias que queremos anular.... yo de esto si que nunca hice nada.  Que se puede leer (desde lo mas básico) sobre el tema o por internet donde hay info. bueno juan como siempre sorprendido con todos tus detalles. un abrazo.


----------



## AntonioAA (May 6, 2016)

Alguna idea de como calculas el "Fs" de las planchas?? ...digamos si hay algun articulo para verlo ...

Otra: Linda la simulacion final ... pero me parece que el botellero es demasiado chico !!


----------



## juanfilas (May 6, 2016)

Hola!

Edgardo, es mdf un material que tiene una densidad muy constante (necesario para saber la masa x m2)

Antonio, solo matan graves, si ves en los renders, todo alrededor del televisor, toda una franja en el techo y todo el panel sobre el sillón de lectura es absorbente resistivo (isover p500 con tela arriba), eso mata el resto de las frecuencias menos... los graves, es todo un equilibrio, hay que absorber de tal manera que el tiempo de reverberación no haga cosas raras a distintas frecuencias, sino el balance tonal queda mal.

En google pongan calculo de trampas diafragmáticas y van a ver que es muy simple calcularlas.

Saludos!


----------



## juanfilas (May 8, 2016)

Mas avances, la primera trampa de graves del techo colocada:



WP_20160507_14_28_21_Pro by Jua Didas, en Flickr

El panel resistivo que esta sobre el sillón de lectura/biblioteca:



WP_20160507_14_28_35_Pro by Jua Didas, en Flickr



WP_20160507_14_28_47_Pro by Jua Didas, en Flickr

Saludos!!


----------



## pppppo (May 13, 2016)

!!!!!!IMPRESIONANTE!!!!!! voy tomando  ideas para el living y la cocina


----------



## juanfilas (May 14, 2016)

Todas las trampas de graves ya colocadas! 

Les dejo unas fotos de como va quedando:



WP_20160513_17_35_01_Pro by Jua Didas, en Flickr



WP_20160513_17_34_38_Pro by Jua Didas, en Flickr



WP_20160510_19_41_11_Pro by Jua Didas, en Flickr

Saludos!


----------



## juanfilas (May 24, 2016)

Arranco la pintura!



WP_20160521_07_54_33_Pro by Jua Didas, en Flickr



WP_20160524_18_52_50_Pro by Jua Didas, en Flickr

Saludos!


----------



## svartahrid (May 28, 2016)

Woay que chulo va quedar todo eso. Una pregunta, cuando uno pone en las paredes ese tipo de insulacion o aislacion termica/acustica, uno puede esperar poder aislar casi o completamente el audio para que los vecinos o cualquier parte del exterior, no se escuche? porque una cosa es un sonido con muchos graves secos y profundos, y otro mucho ruido agudo. Siempre soñe con algun dia aislar completamente una habitacion, y que el audio que ahi se escuche, no salga casi nada al exterior, y hablo de sonido de subwoofers (bajas frecuencias), no de gritos, gemidos o bullas hehe.


----------



## juanfilas (May 30, 2016)

svartahrid dijo:


> Woay que chulo va quedar todo eso. Una pregunta, cuando uno pone en las paredes ese tipo de insulacion o aislacion termica/acustica, uno puede esperar poder aislar casi o completamente el audio para que los vecinos o cualquier parte del exterior, no se escuche? porque una cosa es un sonido con muchos graves secos y profundos, y otro mucho ruido agudo. Siempre soñe con algun dia aislar completamente una habitacion, y que el audio que ahi se escuche, no salga casi nada al exterior, y hablo de sonido de subwoofers (bajas frecuencias), no de gritos, gemidos o bullas hehe.



Hola, esto es una acustización, no una aislación, no aisla los ruidos ni de afuera ni de adentro (solo un poco). Aislar es mucho mas caro y se pierde mucho mas lugar.

Saludos!


----------



## juanfilas (Jun 3, 2016)

Arrancamos con el área resistiva, van zonas de 35mm, de 100mm, de 55mm y de 70mm para que sea mas pareja la absorción en todo el espectro que las trampas de graves no absorben,



WP_20160603_16_05_49_Pro by Jua Didas, en Flickr

Saludos!


----------



## polilapo (Jun 3, 2016)

Hola Juan. Expectacular tu departamento . . . .ahora,porque optaste por placas de MDF y no placas de roca de yeso (tipo Durlock)?? Knauf tiene unas placas que en la masa tienen fibras de vidrio que junto al carton de ambas caras y el prensado le dan dureza pero son elasticas (12.5mm) lo que a mi pobre entender absorveria un poco mas de graves y no gastarias tanto en pintura ja y en madera(cuesta 3 veces menos). De todas maneras ese estar sera (segun Longino) SUBLIME


----------



## juanfilas (Jun 4, 2016)

polilapo dijo:


> Hola Juan. Expectacular tu departamento . . . .ahora,porque optaste por placas de MDF y no placas de roca de yeso (tipo Durlock)?? Knauf tiene unas placas que en la masa tienen fibras de vidrio que junto al carton de ambas caras y el prensado le dan dureza pero son elasticas (12.5mm) lo que a mi pobre entender absorveria un poco mas de graves y no gastarias tanto en pintura ja y en madera(cuesta 3 veces menos). De todas maneras ese estar sera (segun Longino) SUBLIME



Hola Poliapo, no sale mucho mas barato el durlock que el mdf y al no tener una masa constante y conocida en todo su volumen, es mas compliado hacer el calculo, ademas, es mucho mas fácil de trabajar el mdf. Lo importante acá es la masa conocida.

Saludos!


----------



## EdgardoCas (Jun 4, 2016)

Hola Juan, y las aberturas esas con vidrio, cómo se acondicionan? Con el DVH? Todo un tema debe ser, no?


----------



## polilapo (Jun 4, 2016)

Hola Juan. Hay tablas de transmitancia térmica,acústica y hasta velocidad de conduccion del fuego. Si las encuentro te las paso para la próxima. Aca el MDF cuesta 800 mangos y el Durlock 190.


----------



## juanfilas (Jun 4, 2016)

800 mangos sale la placa de 18mm, estas son de 6mm. Por otro lado, fijate q no esta el dato mas importante q es la densidad (y ademas no es única ya que es un sandwitch de materiales). Para aislar sirve, pero para trampas de graves es mejor el mdf y mas barato.

 saludos!


----------



## polilapo (Jun 4, 2016)

MAESTRO. .  . . . . .sin palabras me he quedado pero mucho he aprendido.


----------



## juanfilas (Jun 14, 2016)

Arrancamos con los entelados de los absorbentes resistivos!!! ya va tomando forma todo   



WP_20160614_21_05_52_Pro by Jua Didas, en Flickr


----------



## polilapo (Jun 15, 2016)

buen dia Juan,sobrio,una pregunta,el cableado para el audio va embutido???? Y las telas . . .van pegadas o separada de la placa resistiva??


----------



## juanfilas (Jun 15, 2016)

Todo el cableado va embutido, la tela va separada de la placa resistiva (un cm o menos).


----------



## polilapo (Jun 16, 2016)

Buenas noches,supongo que 220v separado del audio,ahora si pasas mas de un cable de salida a bafle por un mismo caño no existe ningun tipo de distorcion o interferencia en la señal????? Te pregunto porque en casa iba a llevar los cables de dos bafles (4 en un futuro) por un cablecanal sobre el zocalo para disimular el cablerio ja


----------



## juanfilas (Jun 17, 2016)

polilapo dijo:


> Buenas noches,supongo que 220v separado del audio,ahora si pasas mas de un cable de salida a bafle por un mismo caño no existe ningun tipo de distorcion o interferencia en la señal????? Te pregunto porque en casa iba a llevar los cables de dos bafles (4 en un futuro) por un cablecanal sobre el zocalo para disimular el cablerio ja



En cables de parlantes no pasa nada, en baja señal podes tener un acoplamiento si la malla no es buena...


----------



## marabito (Jul 5, 2016)

Hola juan, ante todo felicitaciones, sigo mucho tus post, son muy claros y sobre todo didacticos, es como estar en una clase, pero PRACTICA Y en vivo, por lo tanto se aprende mucho y eso es bueno, pero como todo el que esta aprendiendo, surgen dudas y preguntas, que a veces pueden ser triviales para el que sabe,yo de cualquier modo te la hago ( como alumno a profe), Porque elegiste lana de vidrio (para los revestimientos de los paneles)  si bien es optima para tratamientos acusticos, tambien es cierto que es altamente cancerigena al degradarse,no existe una altenativa menos riesgosa? Espero no joda la pregunta¡


----------



## juanfilas (Jul 12, 2016)

marabito dijo:


> Hola juan, ante todo felicitaciones, sigo mucho tus post, son muy claros y sobre todo didacticos, es como estar en una clase, pero PRACTICA Y en vivo, por lo tanto se aprende mucho y eso es bueno, pero como todo el que esta aprendiendo, surgen dudas y preguntas, que a veces pueden ser triviales para el que sabe,yo de cualquier modo te la hago ( como alumno a profe), Porque elegiste lana de vidrio (para los revestimientos de los paneles)  si bien es optima para tratamientos acusticos, tambien es cierto que es altamente cancerigena al degradarse,no existe una altenativa menos riesgosa? Espero no joda la pregunta¡



Hola Marabito, eso que es "cancerígena"... no hay nada muy probado, de todas formas, esta lana viene en paneles rígidos y no se degrada, se usa en restaurantes, bares, salas, estudios de grabación, etc.
Detras de la tela no pasa nada  solo pica apenas al ponerla.

Saludos!


----------



## marabito (Jul 13, 2016)

que tal juan, es verdad la LV  se usa en muchísimos lugares acá en argentina como bien decís, pero acá no hay reglamentación al respecto, hice ese comentario, porque viaje varias veces a mi país (soy tano) y al informarme allá sobre técnicas y materiales empleados en absorción acústica me entere que en varios países de Europa la lana de vidrio esta prohibida, de cualquier manera, un comentario no mas , (me imagino vos sabrás), bueno se agradece por contestarme y a ver cuando subís mas fotos del departamento, y si esta ya terminado como se escucha, que te arrojaron las mediciones ecc......(como veras estamos como chicos esperando una golosina LA IMPACIENCIA ES TERRIBLE, un saludo MAESTRO


----------



## EdgardoCas (Jul 13, 2016)

Va a quedar bastante off topic; pero sirve aclarar.
La lana o fibra de vidrio NO es cancerígena. Sí produce una enfermedad crónica llamada silicosis; que se genera por la exposición prolongada a las fibras o partículas de vidrio (sílice).
No es para minimizar, pero una cosa es cáncer y otra, esto.
Si los paneles de lana de vidrio no están en contacto directo o "aislados" (valga la redundancia, en este caso particular), no entrañan ningún tipo de riesgo.


----------



## marabito (Jul 13, 2016)

Siempre se aprende en el foro, no sabia lo de LA SILICOSIS  ,así que valga la aclaración ,


----------



## juanfilas (Jul 13, 2016)

Gracias Edgardo!


----------



## marabito (Ago 7, 2016)

hola juan ,hace mucho que no sabemos sobre la acustizacion de tu nuevo depto. ,supongo que ya estará terminado, me gustaría o (nos gustaría a todos creo) saber como anda o anduvo todo ,no te olvides que en todos los post anteriores (tan bien presentados) nos clavaste la espinita de la curiosidad, esperamos saber mas,,, saludos


----------



## juanfilas (Ago 7, 2016)

Hola a todos! estuve con semanas complicadas pero se trabajó mucho, este finde sonó por primera vez el equpo pero estuvo medio movido y no pude ponerme a medir y calibrar, tuve una o dos horas libres y era calibrar o escuchar algo de música y bue... puse un tema y me quede las dos horas escuchando a Fryderyk Franciszek Chopin  

El equipo suena de primera calibrado a oído pero hay algo raro en los Dynaudio. Tanto Juan Ignacio como yo encontramos los monitores sin filtrarlos con un problema en los medios-altos y en el extremo alto, dado que el tweeter que traen es realmente excelente (Esotec 330) y el woofer es con cono de polipropileno, creemos que el crossover no compensa bien la ruptura del midwoofer,  y dado que estos monitores están cortados en primer orden es muy posible. También en el extremo agudo, es raro, falta algo... cuando los mida, vamos a ver si los oídos siguen funcionando bien   
De todas formas, parece algo solucionable filtrando bien en activo.

Por otro lado, debido a una modificación en la sala, la asimetría de la misma se va a corregir vía activo, vamos a ver como queda todo después del "ajuste fino".

Les paso unas fotos sacadas con el tel, cuando finalice la obra, prometo fotos con la reflex  

Cablendo el procesador/amplificador antes de meter al rack, en este momento estoy biamplificando, cortando en 80hz tanto lo subwoofers como los  monitores, ajustando la sensibilidad y aplicando algunos notchs para compensar lo citado anteriormente de los monitores. No saben lo que costo conectar los cables de los sub´s en el poco espacio que queda  



WP_20160805_21_04_31_Pro by Jua Didas, en Flickr

Primera escucha y calibrado a oído:



WP_20160805_23_38_28_Pro by Jua Didas, en Flickr

Unas fotos de como se ve el living con el sub terminado, la notebook que se ve arriba una vez calibrado todo se esconde en el rack quedando solo la placa de sonido arriba del mueble (y por el momento los dynaudio hasta que los venda y arme unos bafles nuevos).



WP_20160807_19_20_47_Pro by Jua Didas, en Flickr

El otro lado del living (faltan el sillón de lectura y la mesita para apoyar el whisky    )



WP_20160807_19_23_34_Pro by Jua Didas, en Flickr

Una foto mas amplia del living:



WP_20160807_19_30_30_Pro by Jua Didas, en Flickr

Saludos!


----------



## marabito (Ago 8, 2016)

SEÑOR FILAS, realmente quedo muy bueno,esta todo tan impecable que me daría cierto resguardo caminar en el depto por miedo a rayar algo¡¡ Las patas del sub color madera haciendo juego con el mueblecito de la biblioteca , el mueble del sub me recuerda los viejos ranser de años atras ,con la diferencia que este esta aggiornado a los tiempos actuales, un vintage rejuvenecido, si suena y se escucha como se ve, ESPECTACULAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! POS DATA. eL WISKY tendríamos que ponerlo entre todos, los del foro para  brindar por el logro, (muchachos.........dije brindar nada mas),.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 8, 2016)

marabito dijo:


> POS DATA. eL WISKY tendríamos que ponerlo entre todos, los del foro para  brindar por el logro, (*muchachos.........dije brindar nada mas*),.


Es que una vez que empezás.... ya se pone lindo como para detenerse solo a brindar...


----------



## marabito (Ago 8, 2016)

maestro... se nota que es de la tierra del sol y del vino¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡ a buen catador,¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## capitanp (Ago 9, 2016)

Todo muy lindo pero como audiofilo -10
Le pone un Mark Iv Dp26 para sonido en vivo que tiene una THD de 0,01% hasta la basura del Behringer DCX2496 tiene 0.007% THD


----------



## marabito (Ago 9, 2016)

hola ,amigo , no es que tome partido por juan, que por otro lado sabe contestar solo y lo hace muy bien, pero me gustaria suponer que no mida la calidad de un equipo solamente por la TDH, (


----------



## juanfilas (Ago 9, 2016)

capitanp dijo:


> Todo muy lindo pero como audiofilo -10
> Le pone un Mark Iv Dp26 para sonido en vivo que tiene una THD de 0,01% hasta la basura del Behringer DCX2496 tiene 0.007% THD




Hola Capitanp! medimos ambos equipos con un Audio Precision, el dp26 anda mejor en THD que el dcx, eso sí, a 18-19 Dbu el dp26 clipea mientras que el dcx aguanta bien 21 dbu (todos estos equipos deberían bancar como corresponde 24 dbu )

Acá están las mediciones del dp26, anda muy bien el bichito: http://foroaudioyvideo.com/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=6917&p=109062&hilit=mark#p109062

Hubiera sido lindo meter un xilica, pero no daba el presupuesto y la verdad, a resultado final es lo mismo....

Saludos!


----------



## marabito (Ago 9, 2016)

continuo (se me salto el post), (que por otro lado ,valores del 0.007, y .01 no son tan bajos sino volvemos a los años 80 donde los japoneses (que ahora evolucionaron) sacaban amplificadores con thd de 4 ceros pero que sonaban horribles. La marca Behriger no sera usada mucho en el ámbito hig end pero creo que produce cosas donde la relación   calidad/precio es mas  aceptable , en nuestro país donde el bolsillo apremia y no se consiguen cosas de gran calidad a un precio razonable, no se si hay muchas opciones que dentro esa faja de precio ofrezcan mucho mas. Aclaro por las dudas que no soy fanático de la susodicha marca
.


----------



## juanfilas (Ago 9, 2016)

marabito dijo:


> continuo (se me salto el post), (que por otro lado ,valores del 0.007, y .01 no son tan bajos sino volvemos a los años 80 donde los japoneses (que ahora evolucionaron) sacaban amplificadores con thd de 4 ceros pero que sonaban horribles. La marca Behriger no sera usada mucho en el ámbito hig end pero creo que produce cosas donde la relación calidad/precio es mas aceptable , en nuestro país donde el bolsillo apremia y no se consiguen cosas de gran calidad a un precio razonable, no se si hay muchas opciones que dentro esa faja de precio ofrezcan mucho mas. Aclaro por las dudas que no soy fanático de la susodicha marca
> .



Yo tuve varios equipos de Behringer, son muy buenos y prácticos, pero ojo que todas las marcas, todas, mienten con las especificaciones técnicas, el Behringer cita 0.000.... de TDH lo medís y tiene 0.01 o mas... el tema es que poca gente tiene equipamiento que pueda medir estos niveles con precisión. 

Saludos!

pd: El dp26 lo controlas sentado tomando un Whisky desde la notebook en tiempo real con un soft muy simple y rápido, el Behringer es menos simple de configurar y tiene menos opciones de configuración (se queda sin poder de procesamiento rápido).


----------



## marabito (Ago 9, 2016)

coincido juan!Plenamente de acuerdo


----------



## capitanp (Ago 10, 2016)

CLAAAAAAROOOOO que con señales puras y simples es aceptable pero hace laburar el CPU con una se~al compleja y a ver como todo se va al demonio, insisto bonito equipo para sonido en vivo


----------



## hiendaudio (Ago 17, 2016)

> Todo muy lindo pero como audiofilo -10
> Le pone un Mark Iv Dp26 para sonido en vivo que tiene una THD de 0,01% hasta la basura del Behringer DCX2496 tiene 0.007% THD



No esta mal ser -10 como audiófilo. Normalmente es una palabra de connotación negativa.

Muchos amplificadores valvulares y otros transistorizados de corte purista, todos muy audiófilos, tienen tasas de THD mayores.Y no pasa ni debería pasar nada. Además 0,01 vs 0,007%...si tener en cuenta las curvas THD vs nivel, vs frecuencia, etc. Como que no estás entendiendo la spec.



> CLAAAAAAROOOOO que con señales puras y simples es aceptable pero hace laburar el CPU con una se~al compleja y a ver como todo se va al demonio, insisto bonito equipo para sonido en vivo



La CPU procesa en coma flotante, dentro de los límites matemáticos del proceso da igual la señal que se le meta. Y sino me pasas la más refinada versión de la novena de Beethoven, la meto en el Audioprecision y comparamos la entrada con la salida.

El aparato en cuestión no es el mejor en su clase, pero es muy bueno y el precio es un regalo.Normalmente todos estos aparatos se usan para sonido en vivo, lo paradójico es que en el mundo audiófilo se utilicen altavoces pasivos de miles de dolares sin la más mínima posibilidad de ajuste. No conozco sistema de audio (del tipo que sea) que no se beneficie de unos toques de ajuste bien realizados.


----------



## capitanp (Ago 18, 2016)

Genial estaria hacerle un FFT a ese procesador para que veas como sacrifica calidad de audio por procesamiento del CPU


----------



## polilapo (Ago 18, 2016)

Buenas tardes a todos. Seria bueno que Capitanp suba fotos de sus equipos y/o la configuracion ideal de uno ya que gente como yo,que recién empiezan en el tema y no conocemos tanto,de equipos podamos darnos una idea de lo bueno,lo optimo y lo no tanto. Y asi no perdernos en su discucion. Gracias


----------



## hiendaudio (Ago 18, 2016)

share image



imagenes gratis

Ahí tenes las FFT a distintos niveles...


----------



## cyverlarva (Ago 18, 2016)

Espectacular Juan te quedo muyyyy bueno.

Saludos


Hiend no seas asi, que el pobre no sabe en donde se esta metiendo!!!!!


----------



## capitanp (Ago 18, 2016)

polilapo dijo:


> Buenas tardes a todos. Seria bueno que Capitanp suba fotos de sus equipos y/o la configuracion ideal de uno ya que gente como yo,que recién empiezan en el tema y no conocemos tanto,de equipos podamos darnos una idea de lo bueno,lo optimo y lo no tanto. Y asi no perdernos en su discucion. Gracias




estan en mi galeria





hiendaudio dijo:


> [url]https://s11.postimg.org/74ixxs98z/FFT_Spectrum.jpg[/url]share image
> 
> [url]https://s22.postimg.org/ext9jngmp/FFT_Spectrum_4d_Bu.jpg[/url]imagenes gratis
> 
> Ahí tenes las FFT a distintos niveles...




Pero le estas inyectando una señal de 1khz, creo que estamos hablando de distorsión armónica, aunque lindos armónicos te da como resultado


----------



## diegomj1973 (Ago 18, 2016)

hiendaudio dijo:


> [url]https://s22.postimg.org/ext9jngmp/FFT_Spectrum_4d_Bu.jpg[/url]imagenes gratis
> 
> Ahí tenes las FFT a distintos niveles...



Tener la fundamental entre + 4 dB o + 5 dB, el primer H a - 75 dB y los sucesivos Hs escalonadamente decrecientes, personalmente, lo consideraría muy bueno. Además, puedo asegurar que no muchos equipos logran esas relaciones de niveles.

De todos modos, ese análisis se debería extender para todo el rango de frecuencias de uso, acotado por los niveles máximos y mínimos de señal de normal empleo.

Es bastante común e inevitable que los equipos trepen en distorsión cuando empezamos a superar el KHz (circuitalmente es bastante difícil mantener plano la THD en todo el rango), pero no nos olvidemos que las señales de alta frecuencia en un programa musical tienen una relación de amplitud menor a la de las bajas frecuencias (lo que podría compensar parcialmente ese quiebre de distorsión a partir del KHz en adelante aprox.).

Saludos


----------



## hiendaudio (Ago 18, 2016)

> De todos modos, ese análisis se debería extender para todo el rango de frecuencias de uso, acotado por los niveles máximos y mínimos de señal de normal empleo.
> 
> Es bastante común e inevitable que los equipos trepen en distorsión cuando empezamos a superar el KHz (circuitalmente es bastante difícil mantener plano la THD en todo el rango), pero no nos olvidemos que las señales de alta frecuencia en un programa musical tienen una relación de amplitud menor a la de las bajas frecuencias (lo que podría compensar parcialmente ese quiebre de distorsión a partir del KHz en adelante aprox.)



Ahí esta thd vs frecuencia a 4dBu. Se mantiene bien.




> Pero le estas inyectando una señal de 1khz, creo que estamos hablando de distorsión armónica, aunque lindos armónicos te da como resultado



....y si! Es bastante normal inyectar 1Khz...

No lo tengo a mano, sino le inyectaba lo que gustes y veíamos que salía...

El segundo armónico a -80dB no esta nada mal.Esa distorsión es inaudible....otra cosa es que haya cosas mejores (aunque sea más bien algo de importancia académica) 





Ahí tenes un FFT más, con dos tonos a 19 y 20KHz para ver imd.


----------



## diegomj1973 (Ago 19, 2016)

hiendaudio dijo:


> [url]https://s18.postimg.org/o640icy89/THD_Ratio.jpg[/url]hosting imagenes
> 
> Ahí esta thd vs frecuencia a 4dBu. Se mantiene bien.



Personalmente, diría más que bien. Son muuuy buenas especificaciones para un equipo (casi diría excelentes, si me lo permiten). De ahí a que algunos "iluminados" denoten diferencias auditivas con algún otro equipo considerado como "superlativo" en cuanto a sus especificaciones, lo dudo mucho y, posiblemente, ese sea un tema para entrar a otra área del foro o, mejor aún, para "otro" tipo de foros, donde las subjetividades y los placebos que confiere el estatus de una marca o precio de compra de determinado producto / accesorio son la regla.

Siga juanfilas con su trabajo que va => ¡¡¡ excelente !!!  ..., el resto...., el resto es puro chamullo.

Saludos


----------



## hiendaudio (Ago 19, 2016)

> De ahí a que algunos "iluminados" denoten diferencias auditivas con algún otro equipo considerado como "superlativo" en cuanto a sus especificaciones, lo dudo mucho y, posiblemente, ese sea un tema para entrar a otra área del foro o, mejor aún, para "otro" tipo de foros, donde las subjetividades y los placebos que confiere el estatus de una marca o precio de compra de determinado producto / accesorio son la regla.



Claro. En este caso la cosa fue simple...Juan me preguntó si conocía a este equipo (ante mi recomendación de los Xilica), a lo cual le digo que no; pero que lo compre con la condición de que lo medimos y si no pasa el control de calidad se devuelve.....más objetivo imposible


----------



## juanfilas (Ago 29, 2016)

Bueno, después de varias semanas sin poder escribir les paso las mediciones que hice hace unos cuantos días:

Primero, la calibración de la primera escucha a oído, la verdad, no andamos tan mal  cabe aclarar que era la 1am y el volumen era bajo, si bien el bajo se sentía pasado, el bajo spl enmascara un poco esto:



a oido by Jua Didas, en Flickr

Y así quedo por ahora la respuesta, con los graves apenas pasados como me gusta (cualquiera que lo escuche que este acostumbrado a bafles comerciales típicos va a sentir que falta un poco de grave, mas todavía por la absorción que tiene la sala en los mismos, pero en comparación directa con ruidos, aplausos, o instrumentos así es mas real):



1ra eq by Jua Didas, en Flickr

Ya colocamos la mesa ratona así que tengo que volver a calibrar la reflexión del piso (ese hueco que se ve entre 150 y 300hz) y luego cuando ponga el absorbente detrás del sillón una nueva calibración en agudos seguramente...

En fin, todavía falta construir los bafles, estoy pensando en un lindo array  onmi horizontalmente pero direccional verticalmente, algo similar a un panel electrostático pero con mejor respuesta y menores distorsiones... vamos a ver...


----------



## juanfilas (Jul 23, 2017)

Como andan todos, aprovechando que tengo un poco mas de tiempo que antes para volver a atacar algún proyecto de audio, me puse a buscar fotos de como había quedado la sala finalmente, las fotos no las encontre (ya las voy a sacar) pero si encontre los renders de final de obra, que debo admitir, son casi una foto...

Ahora faltan ahí los nuevos bafles que estoy por comenzar a armar 



photo_2017-07-24_00-18-24 by Jua Didas, en Flickr



photo_2017-07-24_00-17-57 by Jua Didas, en Flickr

Saludos!


----------



## polilapo (Jul 23, 2017)

Espectacular !!!!!! (arquitectónicamente hablando),ahora estamos esperando los detalles de ese proyecto de nuevos gabinetes.


----------

